# Attention friends, help



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

***ATTENTION FRIENDS***


I deleted all of this because it is a solicitation (and if a section mod wants to return it or review it, there is another thread in the deleted posts area) but I did want you to see that info that Jax posted below and to thank you for caring, just a good thing to learn that it's not always what it seems when people have dogs that need help. 

Thanks!
Jean
Admin




I saw this as a facebook note and decided to share this on hear. I hate hearing of any German Shepherd Dogs needing help!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This makes me uncomfortable...asking for money (sorry)...anyone considering please use extreme caution & do your research.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This company is accused of bilking thousands from clients.

Watertown Daily Times | Source: AG subpoenas business records


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Destiny - please respond on FB that this might not be a reputable company!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think intentions are good on the OP's part....but something is not right


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Somebody just delete this then. I was just trying to help....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Heard about that group on the national news...not a dog forum. Hope the ad doesn't get them more $$ bilked from the unsuspected.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I did not see the original post since it was removed, however, if you check this section of the forum - the Service & Therapy Dog section - there are a number of threads with articles about this business. Last I heard (and posted here), they were supposed to shut down for good.


----------

